# The Most Adorable Thing You'll See Today.



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

You're right!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL cute! It even had my 15 yr old son laughing.

Melissa

edited to add: he's kind of moody...


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

awwww.. very nice and cute. kitty looks like a toy!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Too cute!  DH had to come over and see what I was giggling about.  Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That was too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

So cute! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Love that, I saw the same video on a different forum 2 days ago.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love that!  Sending it off to my niece!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwww.  So cute!!...and this coming from a dog-lover.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Saw this on the news this morning - but Michelle beat 'em to it!  

BTW - Thanks for the giggles


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I cannot believe this video.  I really am a cat lover, but I also love dogs and this video makes me want another kitty, but my Puglet would probably rip my liver out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's one for the dog lovers...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw this on the news the other day but it is worth viewing over and over and over again!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's one for the dog lovers...


While I love cats, this shows one of the reasons I love dogs more.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this video. As an avid dog lover, I trully enjoyed it. 

Cindy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That dog video, while I'd seen it before, is very touching, and I could watch it over and over again.

As for the kitten...  I think the kitten is certainly adorable but am I really the only person who has the impression that this poor kitten is terrified every time the person raises his (her?) hands?  To me that reaction looks less like surprise and more like fear.  Since I like cats (and dogs), that makes it uncomfortable to watch.  (But if any veterinarians or animal behavior persons here can tell me that I'm wrong, it would be great!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> As for the kitten... I think the kitten is certainly adorable but am I really the only person who has the impression that this poor kitten is terrified every time the person raises his (her?) hands? To me that reaction looks less like surprise and more like fear. Since I like cats (and dogs), that makes it uncomfortable to watch. (But if any veterinarians or animal behavior persons here can tell me that I'm wrong, it would be great!)


<raising hand>

Kitten looks frightened to me. . . . . . .though the Bonnie Hunt take off was hilarious: she'd shown the video at the end of her show Wednesday, her "feel good moment of the day" and her staff were teasing her for watching it over and over so they did a spoof where one of the writers played the person and one of her producers played the kitten. It really is hilarious (or maybe I mean 'disturbing'  ) when it's two full size adults.

http://www.bonniehunt.com/videos/ The one called "Don as tickled kitty."


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think if the kitty was scared, she would have vamoosed after the first tickle.  She looked to me like she was enjoying the tussle, and was ready for the next tickle. JMO.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, the "people version" really is hilarious....  

I just realized that it also makes a difference whether you see the kitten video with or without sound.  I usually have my speakers off, so I'd been watching it quietly.  I turned on the sound for the link that Ann posted, and find that the sound distracts quite a bit from the kitten's ''body language".  So if anybody thinks I'm totally nuts, try watching it without the sound...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

To me, the kitten is being riled up, but instead of a toy the owner is using her hand. I will say that you stimulate a kitten like that, you might want to kiss your furniture goodbye.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> To me, the kitten is being riled up, but instead of a toy the owner is using her hand. I will say that you stimulate a kitten like that, you might want to kiss your furniture goodbye.


Having watched two sister kittens grow up together for many years, first thing I saw it as was play-time wrestling position #1, which is lying on your back or side with all 4 paws ready for action, waiting for your sister to pounce. (And they would always take turns as to who "assumed the position" and who did the pouncing.) Position #2 is the "Vulture Position" on a chair, waiting for the other cat to walk by below.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://www.bonniehunt.com/videos/ The one called "Don as tickled kitty."





Susan in VA said:


> Ann, the "people version" really is hilarious....
> 
> I just realized that it also makes a difference whether you see the kitten video with or without sound. I usually have my speakers off, so I'd been watching it quietly. I turned on the sound for the link that Ann posted, and find that the sound distracts quite a bit from the kitten's ''body language". So if anybody thinks I'm totally nuts, try watching it without the sound...


ok.. Do not watch the PEOPLE version of this without sound... It looks VERY DIFFERENT if you dont know what is going on.. which my DH did not as he walked behind me today.


----------

